# FS: Indiana: Ridgid 400 pipe threader on stand



## landwild (Feb 22, 2011)

I am getting out of the business, and selling a Ridgid 400-pipe threader on stand. No dies-- just the threader/stand. It works well. I would pretty much take the first good offer as it is just sitting in my garage right now. I would be willing to ship also, but figure that if someone is local to Indianapolis, IN - that they can come and pickup cheaper.

PM/reply if interested --
thanks!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

You are soon going to understand why you should have posted an introduction first.


----------



## landwild (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry-- I hate to be this way, but I am getting out of the business...not trying to learn further. I am just about broke, and have not had work in a long time. I am hoping that the stuff I have remaining can help someone in a better market-- sorry to piss you off!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

What happened to the dies?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

landwild said:


> Sorry-- I hate to be this way, but I am getting out of the business...not trying to learn further. I am just about broke, and have not had work in a long time. I am hoping that the stuff I have remaining can help someone in a better market-- sorry to piss you off!


Your profile says GC. Please post a intro.



An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________


__________________


----------

